

Why Everyone Is Pissed Off About Google Chrome’s Sound Security - taviso
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/08/chrome-password-manager/?mbid=social10572094

======
benologist
Nice to see Wired rewriting HN submissions about blog posts.

